# Metal mouthpieces——> BITEPLATE OR NO BITEPLATE??? Please respond



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi guys! 

I have no idea how to set up a post as a poll, so I would just like your opinions. 
I had done this years ago when I first put out my metals and it was about 60/40 pro biteplate. 

Today though, there are way more metal mouthpieces out there without bite plates, so as I prepare make my new metal mouthpieces, I would like to take a poll and see how people feel:


1. I prefer having a bite plate 

2. It doesn’t matter if there’s a bite plate. 




Please respond with choice 1 or 2. 

Thank you.


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

*Re: Metal mouthpieces--> BITEPLATE OR NO BITEPLATE??? Please respond*

2 - doesn't matter. I assume it's cheaper/easier to do without, so would prefer if it can get passed on to the buyer.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

2.


----------



## elguapo (Jul 26, 2004)

2. I use a clear thin patch so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Hipparion (Oct 15, 2017)

Same here : use of patch makes presence or absence of biteplate indifferent.

2.


----------



## Guto (Jul 19, 2003)

2. for me. 

Here is a suggestion: you could ship a couple tooth patches with it, kind of like Theo’s pieces that come with one installed but they are user replaceable.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Keep em coming—-thank you all so far for your suggestions and stating your preferences.

If I don’t do a bite plate, I can definitely include a tooth patch.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 7, 2014)

Even though I use a patch, I’m #1 - I prefer a bite plate


----------



## because (Aug 13, 2012)

2. I've used metals for over 40 yrs, I've always used a rubber patch


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

2 for me as well. All my tenor pieces have had them, but I still use a patch and don't need it.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

minicooper said:


> Even though I use a patch, I'm #1 - I prefer a bite plate


That's where I am as well.


----------



## skeller047 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm with Dr. G. I prefer a biteplate. I do use a patch, but prefer the "tooth" of a nice biteplate. Suggestions for material:
1) Hard rubber
2) Dental acrylic
3) Hard rubber


----------



## LiAm84 (Sep 25, 2006)

1


----------



## lydian (Oct 25, 2016)

I took in more mouthpiece past the biteplate to see how it felt. As I suspected, it was very uncomfortable biting down on hard, slick metal. I didn't even know there was such a thing as a metal mouthpiece with no biteplate.

Regarding patches, whether hard plastic or soft rubber, I don't like those either. There's something about the (lack of) texture and softness that I don't care for at all. If no biteplates and patches are the wave of the future, I'm hanging onto my current mouthpiece forever.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I fully understand.


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2003)

Prefer a bite plate though I use a rubber patch in addition. Those metal Classics are going to be something!


----------



## 1saxman (Feb 3, 2003)

Omitting the bite plate insert could save the maker quite a bit on a mouthpiece. It also eliminates a very weak area with very close tolerances, making future modifications iffy without breaking through to the bite plate. Finally, the mouthpiece might be more resonant without that composite insert. But to the question, I guess I don't care if the mouthpiece has one or not because I always use a patch even on a hard rubber or Delrin mouthpiece - partly to protect my teeth from the metal, partly to protect the mouthpiece from my teeth and partly to give my teeth 'purchase' on the mouthpiece since I learned to not bite. I have noticed this new breed of mouthpieces without bite plates but this is the first time I have thought about it.


----------



## raghav (Dec 29, 2004)

Always use a patch, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## claxton (Sep 20, 2007)

1. It makes no sense since I always use a patch, but a biteplate pretty much has to be there for me to consider it boutique, custom, and hand finished. All metal pieces seem like they could have been spit out of a cnc machine. This is all an emotional response since none of that makes sense, but there it is.


----------



## vbluesman (May 3, 2012)

2


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

minicooper said:


> Even though I use a patch, I'm #1 - I prefer a bite plate


Can I ask why you prefer it?


----------



## jolind (Nov 27, 2011)

2 - not necessary here


----------



## littlewailer (Jan 28, 2006)

I have no need for a bite plate. Number 2. The mouthpiece I have currently does not have one. The first I've ever had like it. It does not hinder me in any way to not have one there.


----------



## Bkenes (Dec 3, 2011)

2. I use a patch anyways.


----------



## jlima (Feb 28, 2009)

choice 1


----------



## twowheels (Feb 2, 2003)

1, and I use a patch, too.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

#1, please, I think it looks like cost-cutting to omit it. I think I can feel a subtle difference in the way it feels when it's just a thin patch over metal, versus the same thin patch over a plastic or HR biteplate, although I could be fooling myself on that. But the real thing, as noted, is that I think it looks like the maker was too cheap to do one more milling operation and put in the bite plate.

I am surprised how many respondents put #2 saying "don't care". So I may be well outside the mainstream there. It's mostly that when I was a pup all metal MPs had a neatly inset bite plate so I expect it.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I totally get it. I’m old school too. 

A lot of people these days don’t seem to mind a beak with no bite plate. 
That’s why I posted this——I want to get a better idea what people prefer, overall. 
I do have to pay the shop more for a piece with a bite plate, so I figured I’d ask you guys about it. 
If I do a bite plate, I would use the German bar stock red marble rubber. 
I play my hr pieces only, so this isn’t a question that’s going to affect me personally as a player, so that’s why I could use the feedback from the metal players. 
I would just like to do what the majority of players seem to want. 
Thank you all for your honest answers. 


Keep responding please.


----------



## marc (Feb 5, 2003)

1


----------



## click (Apr 17, 2009)

Use a rubber cushion. Do not need, use, and will not miss, biteplate.

Two.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

1


----------



## Mark R (Feb 2, 2003)

1


----------



## Sonny S (Dec 9, 2014)

#1 - I use a patch and prefer biteplate.


----------



## littlewailer (Jan 28, 2006)

My question is if you use a patch why do you need a bite plate?


----------



## gary27 (Jan 8, 2012)

1


----------



## TenorMadnessSaxShop (Jul 4, 2017)

Choice 1.

Side note from a personal point of view / crazy sax player thought.

I'm 100% pro bite plate. Not only do I like the look of it, but pieces with them play better for me. I have yet to ever like a metal piece without a bite plate. People will say I'm crazy and that's totally cool, but taking out that extra bit of metal there just makes the piece resonate better for me. If it's in my head, then I'm cool with that, but either way the perception is the same. BITE PLATE!

Not to mention there are a growing number of players out there that don't use patches and no bite plate will loose you sales to all of them.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

littlewailer said:


> My question is if you use a patch why do you need a bite plate?


Preference.

Anything else I say will only invite argument.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

I am changing my vote to 1 - bite plate. They do look nicer than without, that is until you start playing and no one sees it.


----------



## claxton (Sep 20, 2007)

While I definitely prefer a biteplate, I’m not sure how much that preference is worth to me. If presented with a choice of the same piece, one with one without... certainly not 50 or 25 dollars. I’d say right around 11 dollars of preference.


----------



## Sonny S (Dec 9, 2014)

littlewailer said:


> My question is if you use a patch why do you need a bite plate?


I've got sharp teeth. I've bitten through patches right in the middle of a song. I just don't like the feel of my teeth on metal. I also feel that a patch makes the beak a little flatter, less round - thus a little more comfortable for me.


----------



## chubarry (Feb 5, 2003)

#1 for me as well Mark... I use a patch all the time and prefer a mpc with a biteplate. Just got used to them that way...


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

littlewailer said:


> My question is if you use a patch why do you need a bite plate?


I feel like the plastic inset into the mouthpiece, with a thin patch on top of it, attenuates a little more vibration being transmitted into my teeth, than the patch alone right down on the metal. It's minor and it's subjective, but it is my preference.

I see that those responding who like the biteplate, seem to be responding "I prefer it" whereas the other respondents seem mostly to be responding "don't care, no need if I use a patch". Which is different from saying "Yes, I prefer all metal with just the thin adhesive patch."

Are there some of you who PREFER the all metal construction (rather than simply not caring or not seeing a reason for the plastic bite plate), and why do you PREFER that construction?


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

turf3 said:


> littlewailer said:
> 
> 
> > My question is if you use a patch why do you need a bite plate?
> ...


Well yes, but those of us who don't care probably would rather not have to pay more for something we don't care about lol. 
Not to mention that wasn't one of the options 10mfan offered


----------



## Vanadiel (Oct 21, 2015)

#2 I would prefer without a bite plate if that save me some money as I use a mouthpiece cushion anyway, though I believe that, unless removing the bite plate is something that is a huge cost saving, the market you'll lose without a bite plate on your mouthpiece will not be compensated by the one you gain by selling your mouthpiece at a cheaper price.


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Yeah... It might be that most people, like myself, don't see the point of a bite plate since I'm hiding it with a patch anyway - but having one is not a huge downside either. Whereas people who want the bite plate seem to feel stronger about it. 

So even if 1 is a minority you might be better off including one.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I really appreciate all of the input here.


----------



## ving (May 9, 2003)

Probably looks more traditional to have a bite plate. I wouldn’t mind without though, the Sr mpcs I have does not have one and with a thin Charles Bay clear patch i wouldn’t know the difference while playing it.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

This all makes sense to me. I see where all of you are coming from.

*THE RECAP:*

--Some don't need a bite plate, because they are happy to use a tooth patch or put their teeth on top of the metal.

--Some like a bite plate, and don't mind putting their teeth on the bite plate or using a tooth patch.

-- The ones that makes the difference, are the players who don't like to put their teeth directly on top of the metal OR use a tooth patch.

*I GET IT. *

For that reason, I feel it would be best to have a bite plate so that everyone is happy. 
It may not be necessary for some, but clearly it would check all of the boxes and allow everyone to be happy.

Does that sound correct?


----------



## whaler (Jan 11, 2006)

I’ve just always like the traditional look of the bite plate, especially the white or ivory on old Dukoffs. 
They make it look like more care was taken making the mouthpiece.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I understand. 
I’m really fond of the red marble rubber mouthpieces that I have, so I asked the shop if we could cut that and use that as the bite plate, and they said no problem.


----------



## dmann7 (Apr 19, 2010)

#1 for me- I much prefer a metal piece to have a bite plate.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi David!!!!!
I’ll send you an email in a moment.


----------



## joebas (Jul 6, 2017)

! for me as well


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Mark, maybe it's a good idea to offer your HR pieces with a metal biteplate in the future?! :bluewink:


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Stop causing trouble! Lol


----------



## Hipparion (Oct 15, 2017)

How about metal plating hard rubber pieces... except on the supposed biteplate ?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

You two need to go into timeout. LOL 😂🤣😳


----------



## Hipparion (Oct 15, 2017)

No problem : 




But it won't work only in 2, care to join ?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thats one of my favorites!!!!


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

10mfan said:


> Thats one of my favorites!!!!


Hearing Brubeck reminded me of this................

https://jazzprofiles.blogspot.com/2015/09/how-many-of-you-are-there-in-quartet.html


----------



## Fltenor (May 27, 2011)

The reason I like a biteplate even when I use a patch is that the patch seems to stick better in the plate.

I have a couple of metal mouthpieces w/o a plate (one of which I used to like a lot) and after playing for a while the patch seems to come off and I can't stick it back unless I wait several hours despite wiping them thoroughly. 

This has never happened w/ either rubber pieces or any of my metals w/ biteplates.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

10mfan said:


> You two need to go into timeout. LOL 😂🤣😳


I will give myself an infraction! :bluewink:

I remember you did the same kind of pole just before your previous metal mouthpiece series came out Mark. If I remember well the outcome was also a (slight) preference for metal pieces with biteplate, same as what seems to happen in this pole.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, if you look in my original post I state that I did the same type of post before the last group came out many years ago. 
The difference is, many mouthpieces have come out since then without bite plates, so I wanted to see where people were at today in terms of their feelings about that. There seem to be a lot more players that don’t care about the bite plates these days compared to before. It’s becoming more common place.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

You're right Mark, opinions and tastes can change in time.


----------



## Chicken 'Lil (Dec 23, 2005)

1


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*UPDATE:*

I am going to make the mouthpieces with the bite plates.

You can use a tooth patch, or play it as is, without a tooth patch. This way no one has to have their teeth on the metal.

Thank you for all the great input!!!


----------

